# my girlfriend first swan.



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Well it took my girlfriend three years to draw a swan tag. Once she found out she got a swan tag she set her mind on a wall hanger or nothing. After she talked to many of my friends and listening to them tell her that the first swan that come in feet down and wings locked up. She would shoot it. As the Hunt got closer and they was showing up. She was getting pumped up for her Hunt. Now fast forward to last Sunday. I took her up to hear river to try and get her a swan. Well the weather was good for swan hunting. We had some close calls but no go on them that day. So yesterday we set out to Farmington to try are luck there. We meet up with fowlmouth. Again the weather was nice for swan hunting witch I like to Hunt them in sunny days. Well we launched the boats and headed out. We found the spot we wanted and got set up. We had some ducks come in and my gf and I got both of them nice warm up shots . We had a couple more ducks come in and she double up on some real and helped fm and I on a hen mallard. Well around 1230 1:00 We was standing there talking and the next thing we heard was like 747 coming over us. We all thought it was a flock of divers. I looked up and seen a lone swan locked up over us.I jumped in the boat and started calling. The swan made a hard right and then turn right again and come over the decoys and then made another hard right and put his feet down and locked the wings up on the decoys. He got in side the decoys and I told her to take him. She stood up and took the shot and hit him in the body. Next shot broke his wind and down he come. She was one happy Hunter and i was happy guy.




video


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

She looks pretty darn happy!!! Way to go guys. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice I csnt seam to get any to look my way.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bad ass! Tell her congrats from me and the boy!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Listening to you two scream with excitement made my season right there. She pretty much schooled us on ducks too. We had a huge flock of GWT come right to us, and I mean a huge flock. So what do Dustin and I do? We sat there in a daze while his GF was blazing away. We never got a shot off.:shock: Fun day!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice! How's that TriStar been?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I love the screaming, who screamed the loudest though??? ;-)


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Nice that was an awesome video!!!! Hagen was not letting that big bird get away either. Great job getting the moment on video.


----------



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

Very cool! Congrats! I'm pretty sure we were set up just south of you guys. We were out trying to get my brother on his swan but they kept going over that sweet spread north of us! Looks like that rotary machine worked its magic too, I may just have to snap one together.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

adventuringadam said:


> Looks like that rotary machine worked its magic too, I may just have to snap one together.


I built that rotary machine for $45

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/114082-rotary-flying-machine.html


----------



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

I think you have me good and convinced! We built a pair of these little guys last year and they've been awesome at bringing the spread to life and the kids stay entertained for hours! $19 a piece for the r/c boat on amazon, an old deek cut to fit and a shot of expanding foam. Very worth the 20 minutes and $40.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Nice! How's that TriStar been?


it been a great gun. she loving it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Listening to you two scream with excitement made my season right there. She pretty much schooled us on ducks too. We had a huge flock of GWT come right to us, and I mean a huge flock. So what do Dustin and I do? We sat there in a daze while his GF was blazing away. We never got a shot off.:shock: Fun day!


yea i was pretty happy for her and yes that made the season and yes she showed us how to kill ducks that day.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I love the screaming, who screamed the loudest though??? ;-)


probable me i think she was still in shock.lol


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

adventuringadam said:


> I think you have me good and convinced! We built a pair of these little guys last year and they've been awesome at bringing the spread to life and the kids stay entertained for hours! $19 a piece for the r/c boat on amazon, an old deek cut to fit and a shot of expanding foam. Very worth the 20 minutes and $40.
> View attachment 75753


Ever use one to retrieve a downed duck? I been thinking of making one and using it as a retriever....cajun enginuity....:grin:


----------

